# Southeast Rally (june 14 Thru June 21), Open Rv Site?



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

We are newby's. Does anyone know if there is a site available for the Southeast Rally in FL?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

There might be a site coming open. If it does, I will contact you ASAP. We have told everybody that is signed up that if for some reason they are not going to be able to make it to hang on to their site so someone like yourself can buy it from them. So just be patient and we will let you know.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum dylan'sdad.

As Leon has already stated, there is a good chance that a site will come open before the rally starts.

The campground is pretty much booked solid for the rally dates, but inevitably someone has to cancel due to personal problems.

Keep checking the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally thread for updates.

Dan


----------

